# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  MotoX-Shops

## daBaumi

Hallo miteinander!

Kennt jemand von euch den ein oder anderen Onlineshop, der KTM-Hosen im Programm hat?
Ich suche für jemanden eine bestimmte MX-Hose kann aber kaum was finden...

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!  :Mr. Blue:

----------


## mankra

www.ktm-versand.de/
www.ktm-direkt.de/
www.ktm-m.com/
www.motopabst.eu/
www.ktmteamwest.com/oxid/

----------


## daBaumi

Danke!  :Big Grin:

----------

